# Grass is always greener on the other side



## fafa (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a Singaporean, would like to get out of this place. All around me it seems so easy for foreigners to come to Singapore and get a working visa - is that true? But I feel it is difficult for us to do the other way eg. in UK or EU, unless u apply for fiancee or a marriage visa, or if you're a rocket scientist where it is much needed in that particular country.

**** *Throwing my passport*


----------



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

fafa said:


> I'm a Singaporean, would like to get out of this place. All around me it seems so easy for foreigners to come to Singapore and get a working visa - is that true? But I feel it is difficult for us to do the other way eg. in UK or EU, unless u apply for fiancee or a marriage visa, or if you're a rocket scientist where it is much needed in that particular country.
> 
> **** *Throwing my passport*



ironically i really wanna move to singapore...and no i dont feel that its easy for foreigners getting to singapore, for me anyway cuz ive done enough research to know


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Everything has changed with the economic downturn ... it's harder than ever to get into other countries. At the end of the day it's all about skills ... if you have a skill that is unique / hard to come by then you're more likely to be able to get a job that will allow you to move. If you don't you're competing with in-country people and most companies won't pay for someone with the same skills to do the job unless you're super cheaper -- but that won't happen since they still have to pay for your work visa / relocation costs etc ... cheaper to get a local for the job.

So ... if you want to work overseas ... research what jobs people are desperate for ... then skill up 

n


----------



## emilysears (Apr 20, 2009)

fafa said:


> I'm a Singaporean, would like to get out of this place. All around me it seems so easy for foreigners to come to Singapore and get a working visa - is that true? But I feel it is difficult for us to do the other way eg. in UK or EU, unless u apply for fiancee or a marriage visa, or if you're a rocket scientist where it is much needed in that particular country.


From what I've heard S'pore is impossible to get into! I have yet to have a proper look into getting a visa, but I do have a degree. Can I ask what is it about Singapore that makes you want to leave?
I really need to visit Singapore before I decide to move or not *duh*. can you recommend any fancy hotels, restaurants or attractions to make my time as memorable as possible?

Thank you!


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually most Singaporeans have taken things for granted. They haven't been elsewhere and experienced worse lifestyles. But in a nutshell, taking things very objectively:

- Expensive homes & cars: A flat costs as much as a big house! Same with cars (=small house) 
- Education: Stressful system loaded with too much homework and based on meritocracy. Kids here score lower in creativity as compared to their Western counterparts.
- Weather: Subjective. Personally I find it too humid/warm for my liking, but Europeans love it (understandably so). 

But you'd love Singapore for its:
- multi-racial society (hardly any racism amongst fellow people albeit a growing resentment towards China & India workers)
- cleanliness 
- no natural disasters
- clean air, clean water
- excellent world-class medical facilities 
- solid government (some say the government over-coddles us)
- excellent transport system
- equal gender rights
- never lacking of food places

I could go on lol...

As for attractions, we have a world-class Zoo that surpasses many others. The suburbs are worth taking a look too as they reflect the typical Singaporean lifestyle. Visit Clark Quay or Boat Quay for the nightlife. Esplanade for the music, theatre & arts. Chinatown has heaps of street stalls/shops to tantalize your senses. Sim Lim Square is a haven for technological purchases but Caveat Emptor!!

Hotels/restaurants: way too many. What is considered attractive/memorable to you?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Singapore is an island of convenience. It is like a giant hyper market. Most consumer items are within easy reach. How far can you place things apart on an island that is only 42km in length? 

To move away from Singapore and be happy, one must really consider the underlying reason why you want to make the move in the first place. 

Here are my top reasons for wanting to move away from Singapore:

1) Mandatory national service for male citizens. I believe the professonalism and integrity of the military service to be well below my acceptable standards therefore I do not want my boys to go through the same. 

2) Labour, human rights and freedom of speech is not up to developed countries' standards. Singapore allow exploitation of foreign dosmetic workers, imagine having someone work up to 16-18 hrs a day living in your house, 365 days a year without any rest days. This is happening in so called "first world" Singapore. Wages have to be kept low for many blue collar occupations so that Singapore can be competitive in the world market, this creates a large group of people living on or below the poverty line (poverty in a first world country) for the benefits of business. 

3) Very high population density. 

4) Conformist education system that produces good followers and automated workers but very few creative talents.

I want to add a 5th reason, this is going to make some Singaporean unhappy

5) More and more Singaporean are getting very backward in thinking after many years of being babysitted and mollycoddled by the nanny state in Singapore. I am stereotyping and over-generalising but I have the feeling that many Singaporeans are developing entitlement mindset and also behaving in sheep like manner. This is not the environment that I want my kids to grow up in; a society with closed minds, xenophobic, materialistic and a me-first attitude towards life, slowing losing their way of thinking objectively. Just take a look at internet comments section, forums and blogs of Singapore content, more than 99% of post are subjectively negative without objective discussion. It is kind of sad that we have developed to this stage.

PS: I was born and raised in Singapore.


----------



## ronnie15 (Dec 17, 2012)

Having stayed in Malaysia for all my life, coming to Singapore was a good change. As you guys might have heard, Malaysia isn't exactly a very ideal place for the Chinese population to live in what with the gov being more biased towards another race. Its hard for us to get high level jobs or even get into top universities because of the quota system that mandates that a certain percentage of seats be left open just for the Malays as compared to Singapore which focuses more on meritocracy. 

Also, Singapore is no doubt a much safer place to live in. Parents allow their young kids to take get around with public transport comfortably and without worrying. You rarely hear of rape/murder cases happening or the police force being silenced by money etc 

Yes I do admit that living in Singapore is really pretty stressful with everybody being so competitive. The cost of living is extremely high with most families trying to make ends meet with two wage earners at home. Young kids are forced to grow up faster with the accompaniment of their maids etc. 

Of course I believe other countries abroad are just as good if not better than Singapore but SG being one of the most developed countries in SEA, the option of moving here have always been more viable/feasible for us from around the region who are seeking for a better life.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, if you are born and raised in Singapore, it will be tough to relocate elsewhere. The first five years is a crucial time for those who sold homes, left, and returned, but couldn't resume or find similar higher ranking jobs they had originally.

Our friends who moved to NZ and Canada, obtained residencies eventually came back home - wives find it difficult to stay without reliable support systems-and convenience of easy accessibility e.g POSB down the corner, NTUC or malls reachable distance, trains running in all sectors of island, and maids working 12x356 etc- as few members above had suggested.

Currently, our neighbours rent out their condos/flats and leave abroad temporarily as test drive but with a high probability in returning.

Plan well and plan again before moving overseas because no matter how we look at it-it is an expensive experience- sometimes unrecoverable lose- lose situation seldom a win-win event unless one is highly flexible and diverse cultural adaptable (as some of us are).


----------

